

NDA with contractors - Alex-Galapagos

What&#x27;s your practice signing NDAs with contractors that do work for your startup as a developer, 
1.do you make them notarize the NDA;
2.do you require their state issued ID
3. neither
======
PaulHoule
I have never notarized an NDA or required anyone to notarize an NDA.

~~~
Alex-Galapagos
Did you require state issued ID? I mean if you work with contractors remotely

